# indoor/outdoor fireplaces



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Im wondering if anyone on here has any info on indoor/outdoor fireplaces?

I have a customer who is interested in a 2 way indoor/outdoor fireplace. One where they can see and fill it from the inside, as well as from out on the patio.

Any of you fellas ever done one like this? Or any sites with some good info on them?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Ask them if they leave their front door open all the time, too.

I have been asked about them and pretty much talked them out of it. I did help re-design one that wouldn't work.


----------



## denver 2 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have never heard of such a thing as a see-through fireplace from interior to exterior. We generally do back to back fireplaces and use the same chimney chase, but use diffent throats and flues ofcourse. I'm sure it can be done, but insulating and security would be problematic. Vestal has a good site on dampers and throats needed for a see-through and I guess custom doors that could be locked could provide security. Sounds like a challenge to say the least. Good luck! Thanks by the way for your input on my question about masonry saws.


----------



## Meluuch (Jan 16, 2009)

Ya that kinda seems like a silly idea. Ive done a lot of back to backs and a couple see through fire places but they are either inside or outside. Ill tell ya the see through fireplace inside was killer. :thumbsup: Very nice looking and different. absolutly beautiful


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

when my dad was alive,we installed 2 or 3 fireplaces with dual openings.but all were inside.like living room/dining room.one was living room/bedroom(doubt they ever had sex when the in laws stayed over!)
anyway they were basically a single unit with one flue,but with two openings.two hearths,two mantels,two faces,but one fireplace.i dont know why that couldnt be used in this case.but as tscar pointed out.would you leave your door wide open at night?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I even try and talk people out of an exterior fireplace. For some reason around here they RARELY get used more than the 1st few times. I tell them to save some $$$, get a fire ring.


----------



## rebecca5888 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Yes, there is an Indoor/Outdoor See-thru fireplace*

Heat & Glo makes the Twilight II which is an Indoor/Outdoor see-thru fireplace that requires no venting. It vents outside and is rated as a window.:thumbup:


----------



## GoToBrick (Nov 7, 2009)

I put one in a retired cops house in Myrtle Beach,the outside had a spark curtaina nd thermal glass doors,it was sealed off from intruders by an old timey double door cast iron furnace door that bolted into the brickwork...it turned out fairly nice,swing the doors open like shutters and enjoy


----------



## beleive (Oct 6, 2008)

*new air*

new air in carl junction mo. Ive installed alot of these,work awesome>


----------



## beleive (Oct 6, 2008)

*heres web site of new air*

http://newaire.com/aboutus.htm doesnt show the unit online your wanting, I have one at my house and install at least 3-4 these a year, hot item here in s.w. missouri. They make a insulated steel door for outside that you can lock, and normal glass door on inside. These units will heat a house easy, they do use alot of wood. Hope was some help.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Those NEWAIR doors are the answer, just build a double sided with a set of those on each side. GMOD


----------



## ausblake (Sep 7, 2008)

I am a subcontractor for Fireside Hearth N Home which is a factory owned distributor for Heat N Glo. The Twilight-II is a quality fireplace but make sure that you follow the directions for combustibles to a tee. And pay extra close attention to the outside measurements. I couldn't tell you how many I have fix due to contractors not paying attention to what they are supposed to do or not do.


----------



## zach477 (Jul 10, 2012)

I did a home here in SD with the Twilight II with great results, keep in mind it is a gas FP and not wood burning. I also looked at a forclosure for my personal home that just used a typical 2 sided gas fireplace and it was very clear you would not want to use that for this type of application. It was a calm, 60 degree day when we looked at the home and there was a draft through the top/btm vents. It looked like they shoved some type insulation above and below the firebox to make a barrier. I've never looked at the guts of a 2 sided FP designed for interior applications but just common sense tells me its not going to be insulated correctly for that application.


----------

